
Ask HN: Where do you live and how many hours did you work this week? - maruhan2
If you worked unusually long or short, could comment on that too.
======
molokai42
I'm in California, a little north of LA, I'm a CNC programmer specializing in
5 axis, prototyping and R & D; but I'm also the shop manager and web
developer. Last week, cause today's Monday, I worked about 60 or 70 hours and
was at the shop everyday, I also was doing some programming for work at home.
If I include that it's probably actually 70 or 80. But it fluctuates, the
least number of hours I'll work is 45 but sometimes it will get pretty crazy.
We're a small company.

------
dorelljames
I am from PH and I also work here. I work 40 hours a week and plus hours for
some side projects. Thanks for asking.

------
iceheat
I am from India and work for one of the Big 4's, my work hours fluctuate from
45-80 hours a week

